# blah



## solvency7 (Jun 15, 2013)

Stuck in a rut in the bedroom department,always used to have a great sexlife, then got to the point, got rejected a lot after our third child,she lost confidence a bit etc,now its got the point that alcohol induced sex is is the only way to go.

Much as i love sex in this respect i cant constantly drink all the time,its not a viable option! ive sort of lost my way on how to even approach it in a sober setting! i know on occasions you have to jump through hoops,do chores, buy flowers be amazing for the day,but come on after three kids and working, its a bit of a stretch to have to go the romantic route all the time?
so yep stuck in a rut,its not like we dont have great sex because we do and always have,its just the start off! ive lost all sense of starting it due to rejection lol pretty sad but there we go


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

It is really all about communication. It sounds like you aren't sure of what to do, because you don't talk or discuss things? If you are both going to clam up and not talk about the issues, nothing can get better.


----------



## CarefulinNY (Sep 30, 2013)

:iagree:


Faithful Wife said:


> It is really all about communication. It sounds like you aren't sure of what to do, because you don't talk or discuss things? If you are both going to clam up and not talk about the issues, nothing can get better.


Talking is usually the best option for any issue in marriage.


----------

